# No MOCA with wireless connection to router for Roamio Plus



## wco81 (Dec 28, 2001)

I'm having work done in my home, so I have to move around the Roamio and the Mini from room to room -- wherever they're not working.

So I can't set up a wired connection for the Roamio Plus.

When I set up a wireless connection, it seems to be fine. I can view Youtube videos, including HD ones, which play smoothly over the wireless connectin.

Then I try to create MOCA network and it says no Internet connection.

So I have to reconnect to my SSID and re-obtain a DHCP IP address.

If it's not supported to use a wireless connection, then it should say so, shouldn't it?

Or is MOCA only supported if the bridge is on ethernet connection?


----------



## WRX09MD (Aug 25, 2013)

wco81 said:


> I'm having work done in my home, so I have to move around the Roamio and the Mini from room to room -- wherever they're not working.
> 
> So I can't set up a wired connection for the Roamio Plus.
> 
> ...


Roamio must be wired to support Moca for a mini


----------



## wco81 (Dec 28, 2001)

Ok, understood.

A more general question. Now that MOCA is working across the house, would I be able to get a MOCA adapter to feed ethernet to another device near any coax drop?

The ones on Amazon are described as coax-to-ethernet, which sounds like the built-in bridge in the Roamio Plus. But since the Roamio plus is taking the ethernet and has created the MOCA network, is there a way to connect other devices which have ethernet but not coax to the MOCA network?

Presumably something that you connect the coax to and then an ethernet port to connect to other devices?

Something like this:

http://www.amazon.com/Actiontec-Eth...56&sr=1-2&keywords=moca+coax-ethernet+adapter


----------



## Smirks (Oct 7, 2002)

wco81 said:


> Ok, understood.
> 
> A more general question. Now that MOCA is working across the house, would I be able to get a MOCA adapter to feed ethernet to another device near any coax drop?
> 
> ...


Yep, that'll absolutely work exactly the way you want it to.

You're better off getting it directly from TiVo though for a little more than 1/2 the cost than the one on Amazon. For some reason they have the lowest prices on the web for the Actiontec bridges.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

Smirks said:


> Yep, that'll absolutely work exactly the way you want it to.
> 
> You're better off getting it directly from TiVo though for a little more than 1/2 the cost than the one on Amazon. For some reason they have the lowest prices on the web for the Actiontec bridges.


I was actually going to say the same thing about checking out getting it from Tivo.
https://www.tivo.com/shop/detail/moca
It is $50.
If you need 2 you can get those for $90.
It is still cheaper even when you factor in shipping and tax.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

WRX09MD said:


> Roamio must be wired to support Moca for a mini


Why does it have to be wired? Shouldn't they be able to coexist? My mini is not near an ethernet connection. The Roamio uses wireless, and is not near an ethernet connection either?

Why does it have to be wired to stream?


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

Anyone have an answer on why the Roamio has to have a wired connection for the Mini to work?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

gamo62 said:


> Anyone have an answer on why the Roamio has to have a wired connection for the Mini to work?


Discussed a little bit at the link below. While technically feasible I think the bottom line is that they want a wired path to the router to cover for all possible scenarios as a rule for local streaming. Setups get more complicated as more boxes get added. (e.g. a Mini couldn't stream from a non-moca secondary Tivo if the host Tivo is wireless.)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10194239#post10194239


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

gamo62 said:


> Anyone have an answer on why the Roamio has to have a wired connection for the Mini to work?


Probably because the vast majority of residential Wi-Fi setups are nowhere close to being properly setup. Just by the fact that they only have one AP. So there is much more likely to be wireless issues from signal strength, congestion, or saturation. A properly setup Wi-Fi networks needs multiple APs in multiple locations to avoid signal issues, congestion and saturation issues. But unfortunately most homes have one AP to cover an entire house. I have several APs just for a single level condo to get proper coverage, speeds, and excellent signal strength.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

But if the two boxes are connected via Coax, why can't that be used to stream the content? Why is a wired network needed, to at least watch content already on the Roamio.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

gamo62 said:


> But if the two boxes are connected via Coax, why can't that be used to stream the content? Why is a wired network needed, to at least watch content already on the Roamio.


I'm no networking expert, but it may be that the MoCA circuitry in the Roamio (Plus or Pro) can bridge only the Ethernet port to the coax, and the wireless client interface is subsidiary somehow. But the OP should be able to do what he wants to do by using a second router running something like DD-WRT in client mode to connect to his wireless access point. Connected that way (instead of using the built-in wireless client), the Roamio (or Mini or whatever) would just see a wired connection without even realizing that part of the link is wireless.

Oops! To answer your question, it may be that the Roamio (Plus or Pro) needs to be connected via Ethernet to something running DHCP to assign IP addresses to everybody.


----------



## shrike4242 (Dec 1, 2006)

L David Matheny said:


> I'm no networking expert, but it may be that the MoCA circuitry in the Roamio (Plus or Pro) can bridge only the Ethernet port to the coax, and the wireless client interface is subsidiary somehow. But the OP should be able to do what he wants to do by using a second router running something like DD-WRT in client mode to connect to his wireless access point. Connected that way (instead of using the built-in wireless client), the Roamio (or Mini or whatever) would just see a wired connection without even realizing that part of the link is wireless.
> 
> Oops! To answer your question, it may be that the Roamio (Plus or Pro) needs to be connected via Ethernet to something running DHCP to assign IP addresses to everybody.


The Roamio does allow bridging for its Ethernet port to a different device when connected via MoCA, like a standalone MoCA adapter. The Roamio just passes through traffic over the Ethernet port via the MoCA connection.

The OP needs hook a MoCA adapter to his router which allows the network to see the MoCA traffic, either the ECB2500C that is on Amazon & Tivo, an older ECB2200 that was replaced by the 2500, or the ECB3500:

http://www.amazon.com/ACTIONTEC-Theater-Network-Adapter-ECB3500T01/dp/B00CZ6WC3A

Once the MoCA adapter is wired to the router, the Roamio and Mini should see one another and work over MoCA. It's unclear in the OP if there is a coax connection in all of the rooms of the OP's house or not, which is an obvious necessity for MoCA to work, including where the router is located.

The OP would just need to adjust the Roamio and Mini to use MoCA as their connection method and it should work without issue.


----------

